# Introduce myself



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello my name is Melonie and I live in Casper, Wyoming. Hedgehogs are hard to come buy here so I went down to a "breeder" in Colorado. I have had hedgehogs before, but I was a child and not the primary care giver. I trusted this "breeder" to help me get everything set up correctly for the hedgehogs. I got one from her and then ended up getting a second one from a shop (sucker is me). 

She sold me everything I would need to take care of the hedgehogs properly. After trolling around on this site for a while I have realized that she had no idea what she was talking about and sold me everything that you should not have for a hedgehog. For starters she sold me a cage that they easily escaped from in about 10 minutes. She sold me a wired wheel as well as a wooden shelter for them. I also had a hedgehog book I read, but also realized that it has a lot if incorect information in it. So please excuse me the following days when I ask a million questions so I can get these girls set up correctly. 

I ended up going to a local sale at the Humane Society and picking up a rather small, but temporary, home while I make my own, appropiate cage. I got them an igloo, but the pet shop here did not have any hedgehog friendly wheels. I also plan on doing fleece for them, but right now they are sitting on bedding, which I have already found to be extremely annoying. I don't want to purchase any fleece until the new cage is built. 

I also have sphynx cats. 

Melonie


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's so frustrating to get all set up and then find out everything is wrong! I can't believe the breeder was that far off in the information provided.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your experience that can be very frustrating. One thing you can do with the fleece since you don't have your permenant home is fold it to the right size because then they can benefit from the fleece but you won't have to worry about it not being cut to the right size when you get your new home. Im just going to throw these things out there just in case since you said she gave you a lot of bad info.
you'll want to make sure your hedgie is warm enough (75F give or take a few degrees depending on the hedgie).

There is a great food list on here to choose cat foods from. You'll want to wait a few weeks until your hedgie is settled in but than you can slowly incorportate one new thing at a time.

Hedgies tend to drink more out of water bowls than water bottles (small heavy crocks work well and aren't as easily tipped. 

Cake Topper Wheels are the best wheel imo and easiest to clean. However there are some other ones that are ok like the Largest Comfort Wheel or the Flying Saucer. 

You'll want to make sure they get 12-14 hours of light

There is more but those are just some of the top things I could think of that might help you out quickly. Sorry to hear about your experience but your hedgie has a great parent to be checking it out and getting it situated  Oh and welcome to HHC


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Sorry that "breeder" got you off on the wrong foot, but it sounds like you're making changes quickly. Good luck with your new girls!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I look forward to hearing more about your babies and seeing pictures of the little ones!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 
Sorry to hear about that "breeder" was so wrong about everything. Good luck with all of your improvements for your girls!


----------

